# Whatsit Feb.5



## Ron Evers (Feb 5, 2012)

An easy one for Sunday morning with your coffee.


----------



## Archer (Feb 5, 2012)

Too easy   but I am enjoying my coffee. 

Not sure the exact name - screw clamp?  Adjustable pipe clamp tightner down thingies.


----------



## Archer (Feb 5, 2012)

Bugging me so I had to look it up . Worm drive or worm gear clamp.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 5, 2012)

Hose clamp....


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 5, 2012)

Yep........ hose clamp.


----------



## ph0enix (Feb 5, 2012)

Definitely a hose clamp


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 5, 2012)

Are you sure?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 5, 2012)

I wanna change my answer to a RetroEncabulator.


----------



## ph0enix (Feb 5, 2012)

Ron Evers said:


> Are you sure?



Now I'm having doubts.


----------



## Archer (Feb 5, 2012)

Your set up gives me a new idea for my drill press. It already doubles as a small router table. Now if I get a macro lens i can use it use it as a macro studio as well. Just need to figure out how to mount the camera to the column.


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 5, 2012)

Archer said:


> Your set up gives me a new idea for my drill press. It already doubles as a small router table. Now if I get a macro lens i can use it use it as a macro studio as well. Just need to figure out how to mount the camera to the column.



Easy!

Get a large "L" bracket & two large hose clamps to fit around the DP column.


----------



## Archer (Feb 5, 2012)

Ron Evers said:
			
		

> Easy!
> 
> Get a large "L" bracket & two large hose clamps to fit around the DP column.



Nice and simple. Thanks!


----------



## Overread (Feb 5, 2012)

*moving to macro gallery*


----------

